# Vincent at Agility



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So on Monday night our training class set out a whole agility course  Vincent LOVED it and was so excited 
He loved the tunnel and we tried weaving for the first time which he really loved. He's still too young to do the jumps and the A-frame but in a month he should be ok! We've decided to get an agility set for the garden so he can practise 

The trainer put a video of it online, Vincent is the first one 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1UyPLcSJZjo

Also, here is Vincent trying to sit on a walk way, but slipping off!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We have just started this with Gisgo (I have begun a thread to tell everyone all about it). They do like it so much, don't they? Our place has a "mini A-frame" and small jumps for puppies so we have been trying those too. Gisgo is still on the lead while doing his, I see Vincent is good enough to be off-lead! My kids want to make an agility set for the garden.....have you found one that you want to buy? If you spot a bargain, please let me know as I think it might be safer than trying to DIY!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

susanb said:


> We have just started this with Gisgo (I have begun a thread to tell everyone all about it). They do like it so much, don't they? Our place has a "mini A-frame" and small jumps for puppies so we have been trying those too. Gisgo is still on the lead while doing his, I see Vincent is good enough to be off-lead! My kids want to make an agility set for the garden.....have you found one that you want to buy? If you spot a bargain, please let me know as I think it might be safer than trying to DIY!!


We were looking at some Pets at Home ones, mainly tunnel and weaves. We don't have a big enough garden for much more!

Vincent has been going to training since he was 13 weeks so he's been going off lead for about 5 months now  It is so much easier once off lead, it doesn't get tangled!
Our trainer won't let any dog under 12 months do any jumps or high impact frames. We've done jumps where we just lay the pole on the floor and Vincent just walks over them. I can't wait to start jumping with him though!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well done vincent!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Ruth - have a look on the Zooplus website - they have agility stuff also and seems reasonably priced. Every now and again they put a special offer on too. I will check out PAH.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ooooh I might  I'm looking forward to getting into the bigger stuff once Vincent is older!


----------

